# Poll: what are your favorite site features?



## Costello (Apr 17, 2021)

Just curious to see what our users like the most about our site 
Other than the forums, which are central and from which a lot of the features feed.

Poll above, feel free to comment, or suggest new features
Staff members are invited to vote too - they are people, you know?


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 17, 2021)

Only up to 5 choices!?
Where's the "all of the above" choice?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 17, 2021)

Clearly the only correct answer is the Shitbox ;O;


----------



## Chary (Apr 17, 2021)

The people <3

News is #1 for me, obviously. I also like status posts and profile interactions, seeing people's avatars to know who they are, and the shoutbox. All social aspects.


----------



## relauby (Apr 17, 2021)

I’ll assume that, much like the forums, the podcast isn’t included on the list because it’s just too essential to the site.

No, really, news and reviews were always the biggest for me. Long before I was staff, I was regularly logging in just to check the news.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 17, 2021)

The review section is awesome. The temp sure does have a great review team.

And the EoF is always good for a laugh.


----------



## SaulFabre (Apr 17, 2021)

I can't choose!!!!!

I like everything of GBAtemp.net


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 17, 2021)

SaulFabre said:


> I can't choose!!!!!
> 
> I like everything of GBAtemp.net


What even the Wild Conspiracy Theories and Bullying Forum? (or as it's better known the World News and Politics fourm)


----------



## SaulFabre (Apr 17, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> What even the Wild Conspiracy Theories and Bullying Forum? (or as it's better known the World News and Politics fourm)


maybe...

But I like more blogs, downloads, ask GBAtemp, PMs, reviews (@Chary makes great of these), and more!


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 17, 2021)

SaulFabre said:


> maybe...
> 
> But I like more blogs, downloads, ask GBAtemp, PMs, reviews (@Chary makes great of these), and more!


Yes I forgot to say the blogs section is cool. Without it how else would we hear about the amazing adventures of Chary's dad in the modern world lol.


----------



## SaulFabre (Apr 17, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Yes I forgot to say the blogs section is cool. Without it how else would we hear about the amazing adventures of Chary's dad in the modern world lol.


Yeah I started two weeks ago my blog, you can see it in my profile 

I also like the WikiTemp section, I recently updated and edited one of the forgotten wikis and some people still do, Wii VC iNJECTiONS for Wii console xd


----------



## Seriel (Apr 17, 2021)

I genuinely use the news section of this website as my primary source of news. My gratitude towards Chary and the rest of the news team is immense. Thank you so much for all the work you put in.

The reviews are also really high quality and reveal things I didn't know existed alongside unique takes on things I really would like to try but don't know enough about. They always feel genuine and honest, as if I have a direct glimpse into the mind of the reviewer and can feel everything they feel about the item being reviewed.

All that aside its going to have to be blogs and profile posts for me as third and fourth. Even though I don't visit the blogs section very often its existence is something I appreciate a lot. It's possible to vent or rant to the community about anything and they'll always have your back. The only thing I wish is that mentions functioned in there and that there was a convenient reply function for comments.
Profile posts is mostly the same - its like mini twitter but without all the problems of twitter. I can mention anything random and the wonderful community will find it and comment on it, providing whatever input I needed and strengthening our friendships.

Unironically the EoF is a valuable asset to this forum (Placing fifth for me), especially to the people like me who have fallen out of touch with homebrew scenes. Its a place where you can always drop in to have a bit of fun or make a thread on any stupid topic without having to fear it doesnt suit the seriousness of the rest of the forums.

And lastly, you. The people of GBAtemp are its biggest asset, none of this would be possible without our amazing community.


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 17, 2021)

I like most of them.  To put it down to just 5 choices... thats a No


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 17, 2021)

I stopped coming to the site a while back and the only real reason I came back was for the gaming news and reviews


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Apr 17, 2021)

world news and politics.....................


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 17, 2021)

Great now we can have how disliked the politics section is in black and white!


----------



## Lacius (Apr 17, 2021)

p1ngpong said:


> Great now we can have how disliked the politics section is in black and white!


Ahem.


Spoiler


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 17, 2021)

Lacius said:


> Ahem.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


My mistake, its really popular with 4% of the vote so far!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 17, 2021)

I would say it's easier for me to pick my least favorites, which is the world news and ask section. The ask section still seems pointless and I stand by my suggestion years ago to remove it. The world news section is such a good idea and perfectly contains all of the nonsense from spreading, but it might as well also include "conspiracy" in the title or literally just be the "conspiracy" section because that's pretty much what it is.


----------



## Costello (Apr 18, 2021)

relauby said:


> I’ll assume that, much like the forums, the podcast isn’t included on the list because it’s just too essential to the site.


damn it I knew I forgot something... and I forgot Temper Tantrums too!
I'll add the poll options but it's a little late now.

edit: done, and people can change their vote if they want to.


----------



## Costello (Apr 17, 2021)

Just curious to see what our users like the most about our site 
Other than the forums, which are central and from which a lot of the features feed.

Poll above, feel free to comment, or suggest new features
Staff members are invited to vote too - they are people, you know?


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 18, 2021)

Forums, news/reviews, IRC, PMs, downloads (though I do miss the public part of filetrip, lot of good files now hard to find).

Everything else could vanish as a supported concept and I would probably not notice too soon, or at least those are the core areas. Though probably keep the wiki as one day some might get around to getting it all nice and shiny.
I guess profile posts serve to show me how much I would hate being on twitter (if you are ramping something up can we have a character count there?)
Maybe also consider restoring the GBA section to a more front facing thing. Call it legacy purposes or call it actual use -- we do get people often wondering why it is somewhat buried.
Would not lose any sections (and yes the politics section is fine, still never quite sure what people so dislike about it. Obviously the EOF is a pale imitation of the testing area).


----------



## RichardTheKing (Apr 18, 2021)

A poll? On the _main page_?

NOOOOO! Polly has won! Oh my god! You maniacs! You screwed it up! Damn you! God damn you all to hell!

Movie quote, from a movie I actually have never watched. Just like the Lebowski one - "that's, like, your opinion, man" movie.


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 18, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I would say it's easier for me to pick my least favorites, which is the world news and ask section. The ask section still seems pointless and I stand by my suggestion years ago to remove it. The world news section is such a good idea and perfectly contains all of the nonsense from spreading, but it might as well also include "conspiracy" in the title or literally just be the "conspiracy" section because that's pretty much what it is.



_ I Agree  Thank you for mentioning that_


----------



## Jayro (Apr 18, 2021)

I love the GBAtemp Spotlight that @shaunj66 does sometimes, and I liked when @Prans would do his "Temp'n!" sections. Both really highlight projects that Tempers have worked on, and gives them more exposure to those that haven't seen it yet, and lets the community know what they're all about. I've been featured in each of them, and it is really a fun thing seeing community projects here on the site. So I'd like that to continue, if possible.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2021)

I'm not sure where to place my vote; my favourite are the Forums of the Applications I use, which have Download links in them.

I visit routinely to check for Updates there and then read the News to pass the time, as it gives me something look at other than the work I'm on the computer for. Sometimes there's an interesting Topic Posted, which tickles me to Comment on, like this.

Ultimately, though, everything outside of the Forums are Nice to Haves, but I can definitely live without them.


----------



## relauby (Apr 18, 2021)

Costello said:


> damn it I knew I forgot something... and I forgot Temper Tantrums too!
> I'll add the poll options but it's a little late now.



Honestly someone else had to point out to me that the podcast wasn’t on the list so it’s understandable


----------



## Prans (Apr 18, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I love the GBAtemp Spotlight that @shaunj66 does sometimes, and I liked when @Prans would do his "Tempin'!" sections. Both really highlight projects that Tempers have worked on, and gives them more exposure to those that haven't seen it yet, and lets the community know what they're all about. I've been featured in each of them, and it is really a fun thing seeing community projects here on the site. So I'd like that to continue, if possible.


Man, I loved doing Temp'n. Technically it still exists but there can't be any new issue without any or enough community submissions to make one :/ I'm glad you liked it though!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Apr 18, 2021)

I was prepared for seeing all the votes be for politics, maybe that can be your april fools next year :3


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 18, 2021)

News: I'm really grateful for all the work that goes into it, sadly I can't say it's one of my favorites though, because of how the replies tend to be 

Reviews: I don't read the reviews much since I kinda only care about stuff I'm already interested in (terrible, I know) but I've read a few and they're certainly well-detailed 

Tutorials: I'm mainly here for homebrew stuff, so this is one of my favorites. They help a lot 

Download Center: I just don't use it much, I guess. It's just kinda there 

Blogs: It's pretty nice to be able to post more or less personal stuff and see what people think, and vice versa 

Game Center: I like the idea, but it does not seem to get much use + I can't recall how you're supposed to use it in threads, I could've sworn you use # but nothing comes up when you start typing 
Also it would be nice if I could get notifications when certain games are mentioned

Ask: I'm not sure I understand the concept, seems like just downgraded forum threads? Plus you can't watch them manually, and I'm a big thread-watcher 

WikiTemp: Same as Download Center

The Meme Box: Nice but I wish it wasn't 80% reposts and 10% unfunni 

Shoutbox/chatrooms: Same as WikiTemp

The Trading Area: Same as Shoutbox/chatrooms

Private messaging: @Scott_pilgrim hasn't replied to my message 0/10 
Seriously though, I don't use it, like ever, but it's nice that it exists

Profile posts: Neat little things, that's all I have to say on it 

The EOF: Nice to have a playground but I don't care for like 80% of the kinda content there 

Alternate/customizable themes: Nice to have, but I have browser dark mode so it wouldn't be a big deal to not have 

TempCast: Pretty funny podcast, great editing, funny jokes and needs more love 

Temper Tantrums: Cute little comics, that's all I have to say 



Spoiler: World news and politics


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 18, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I love the GBAtemp Spotlight that @shaunj66 does sometimes, and I liked when @Prans would do his "Tempin'!" sections. Both really highlight projects that Tempers have worked on, and gives them more exposure to those that haven't seen it yet, and lets the community know what they're all about. I've been featured in each of them, and it is really a fun thing seeing community projects here on the site. So I'd like that to continue, if possible.


Oh yeah, I wanted to say something about this, but I forgot.
I really like the spotlights too. I know GBAtemp is an _independent gaming community_, but to me it's more about homebrew and ROM hacks specifically, so I really like to see these articles showcasing the work community members put into their projects, such as Universal-Updater, TWiLight Menu++, Super Mario Gravity, etc, and software updates too. Please, keep going with these


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2021)

I hope the politics subforum option is just a trap to bait and ban anyone who picked this option lol


As for myself, it's mainly the community, made many great friends over the years, and it's still refreshing to see new and old regulars around.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 25, 2021)

How did Temp Cast only get 5%?


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 25, 2021)

Phooey on this Poll [or any poll of polly's]. It doesn't list any of my favorite porn sites! Phooey


----------



## lordelan (Apr 28, 2021)

Costello said:


> Just curious to see what our users like the most about our site
> Other than the forums, which are central and from which a lot of the features feed.
> 
> Poll above, feel free to comment, or suggest new features
> Staff members are invited to vote too - they are people, you know?


You missed an option imho.
I looked for something like "Source of console hacking & homebrew stuff" to cover what made me register here in the first place:
Devs releasing their homebrews in threads where everyone can reply instead of being limited to things like github issues and so on.
But not only this, also following devs at their WIP before the release or even sharing good finds / ideas on how to do things on a custom firmware of a console. And even if it's just discussing homebrew related things, gbatemp is just the best place for this.


----------



## tabzer (May 4, 2021)

lordelan said:


> You missed an option imho.
> I looked for something like "Source of console hacking & homebrew stuff" to cover what made me register here in the first place:
> Devs releasing their homebrews in threads where everyone can reply instead of being limited to things like github issues and so on.
> But not only this, also following devs at their WIP before the release or even sharing good finds / ideas on how to do things on a custom firmware of a console. And even if it's just discussing homebrew related things, gbatemp is just the best place for this.



I considered that being apart of the Tutorials/Guides/FAQs, which I voted for.


But did you know people come here just for the meme box?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 20, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Private messaging: @Scott_pilgrim hasn't replied to my message 0/10
> Seriously though, I don't use it, like ever, but it's nice that it exists


Dude really had to call me out like that


----------



## Skelletonike (May 21, 2021)

Oh c'mon, how can the shoutbox have so little popularity?  Dx


----------



## Magneto (May 31, 2021)

profile post


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 31, 2021)

I like how Tapatalk is missing features that PC has


----------



## Okami_kun (Jun 2, 2021)

This seems fun


----------

